# Alien Orbs?



## BlackDog (Mar 18, 2011)

Nope, just some water droplets! (but they do kind of look like they are watching me!) Would appreciate some C&C if someone can spare a minute.

Pic was taken in Manual at f/16 for 2 seconds ISO 100. I think I need to go back and re-crop so it isn't quite so tight around the edges. What do you think?


----------



## e.rose (Mar 18, 2011)

Haha, neat.  I agree.  Little pod people...


----------

